# Need to get my dog UKC evaluated.... WHERE?



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I need to get my dog evaluated and I am not sure where. Most people I know are AKC and I dont even know that many. My breeder does AKC with schutzhund and agility. I have no idea where to even look. Any ideas? I have googled and will be even after posting. I was just hoping someone would have an easy answer for me.

TIA


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What do you mean evaluated? Do you mean a show? You can go to the UKC website and search for shows in your area. Is your dog UKC registered?

IPO isn't an AKC event, so that's not possible. Agility is an AKC sport, though


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Glad my ignorance shines through. lol. 

Ok so what I mean is, I wanted to have her looked at by someone to determine if I should even show her.


----------



## The Packman (Jan 31, 2011)

Start with reading as much as you can and take it from there.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

The Packman said:


> Start with reading as much as you can and take it from there.


And what exactly would you recommend I read?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Look through the ukc website/ registry of judges or ask around to local clubs and you should be able to find a ukc club. Try calling akc clubs if that's all you're seeing and ask them if they are aware of any ukc clubs. We often compete against others from our local akc club, might be the same where you are and they can help you narrow your search.


----------

